# light fittings



## 1woma (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, im going to be converting a piece of furniture into an enclosure ( fingers crossed lol) im just trying to work out costs now......my question is i have read an article by southern cross reptiles that says a woma needs a 75 watt infared light/heat source. Do i just use a normal light fitting to run one of these????

i'll apologise now coz this is probably the first of many questions


----------



## russellman (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, just make sure u use a screw in fitting (edison) not bayonet as almost all reptile products are edison fittings.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 22, 2011)

You'll need a ceramic mount, with an Edison screw fitting. The usual plastic ones quickly become very brittle when exposed to constant heat, and most of the globes are Edison screw type. 

Jamie


----------



## 1woma (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks heaps...... i had seen light fittings at the pet store they are only about $26 so not as expensive as i thought


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 22, 2011)

If you go to an electrical sales place you can probably get the same things for $6-$8!

Jamie


----------



## saximus (Feb 22, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> If you go to an electrical sales place you can probably get the same things for $6-$8!
> 
> Jamie



Agreed. I was so surprised how much cheaper they were at a proper electrical place.
Also I hate to be "that guy" but you really need it installed or at least certified by an electrician. So make friends with one who will only charge mates rates


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 22, 2011)

remember the size/wattage of the bulb required will depend on your enclosure dimensions and amount of ventilation. for example my womas are in 1200 long but only 450 high enclosures so 40-50w bulbs are plenty (in Qld), in my case a 75w would be a massive overkill. it may be a bit of trial and error until you get it right, remember you will most likely need a thermostat to control the heat, or prevent your snake from being cooked.

jamie, i have run plastic (clipsal type) es light fittings for 3 or more years in a number of enclosures with 24/7 heat for the most part of the year and they have been fine (though nothing is above 50w and on dimming stats). i pull them out a few times per year to check them and the wiring, not a sign at all that they have become brittle.


----------



## 1woma (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks everyone.... the ones im lookin at are already wired and looks like they should plug straight into the dimming thermostat i have ordered


----------

